# What to buy?



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

The company that I sub my truck and skiddy out to want me to buy a utv to do sidewalks and one small lot. I'm more than happy to purchase something after discussing payment. So here is what is going through my mind. I will not be using the utv myself, I'm just providing the machine. They are paying someone to be in it. What would you buy? I'm also using it as an excuse to have something to play with in the off season. I'm struggling between a Kubota RTV 1100 which is diesel and not quite as much fun in the off season and a Honda Big Red. Either will get the boss utv vxt. Chime in with any other opinions as well. The more research I do the more I confuse myself!!!!! Casey


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

I see your dilemma. On one hand, the Kubota is an absolute brute. On the other hand, the Honda is certainly more than capable, and with the suspension, it's a more ride/trail friendly machine. Both of them can handle a good deal of work around the property.

If you are only plowing some easy sidewalks and a small lot, the Honda will suffice nicely, and allow you to have some leisure time fun. If you want to plow almost any amount of snow in a nice, warm, cozy cab, the Kubota is ideal.

Here's a vid on a similar comparison. You can get an idea of what to expect on a trail with a Kubota...


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

This is my exact dilemma Dave!!!! Now as far as being in a cozy heated cab of the kubota, I won't be doing the actual plowing in whatever I buy. I will be down the road in my truck. I know that the kubota is more of a work horse, but the honda is going to be more fun in the off season. The way I have the honda priced is with a cab (soft cab, noone even offers a hard cab!) and a heater with a hard top and windshield. Everyone please keep chiming in.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Also, the company that I sub my equipment out for has told me that they don't think there is an exterior outlet for a block heater on the diesel kubota. Can anyone confirm that this machine would have to be plugged in? Also the honda is going to be about 2 grand less.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2009)

It really sounds like you want to go with the Honda... might as well just do it.  Besides, the Honda is no slouch when it comes to work or plowing. 

Keep in mind that a blade for either might be to big to do sidewalks. 

My next ATV will probably be a UTV... Gator 855 with the Yanmar diesel. Almost impossible to wear them out.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

the part of me that wants to buy the Honda is also the part that grew up on a motocross track. And I'm not letting that part make the decision!


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

If you want to have something to have some fun on, get the Big Red. I'm sure it can handle anything you can throw at it. You shouldn't have any issues pushing a plow with it.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

the new big reds also have a front diff lock now so you will have true
4x4 if you need it[for plowing, i mean--hint, hint]--irv


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

kubota has optional block heater. i had it installed 3 years ago when i bought mine. never use it and i let it outside last year. started at 1am no problem no matter how cold. kubota will eat that honda.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

gbtl;1357574 said:


> kubota has optional block heater. i had it installed 3 years ago when i bought mine. never use it and i let it outside last year. started at 1am no problem no matter how cold. kubota will eat that honda.


Thanks gbtl. This was a question that I had wondered about. I know that the kubota will push better when its snow season. And we heat with wood so I'm always messin around in the timber. But, the honda would be more fun when it came to muddin and such. And also believe that it would get the job done too.

What year is your kubota gbtl? The one I'm looking at is an 08 with 375 hours on it. You have had yours for a while, have any problems of any kind? The honda would be brand new with a one year manufacture warranty and an extended 3 years after that. So no worries for at least 4 years. I even made sure since it will be used for commercial plowing with the extended.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

honda quality will not be beat by that and it will be there 10 years from now guaranteed


----------



## jay12 (Nov 3, 2010)

I know the kubotas are solid work machines, and the 1100 is probably the best plow set up you can get. I will say we personally own a 900 and aside of work they are useless. They aren't for trail riding at all. Slow, unagile, and bulky un like a rhino or ranger or big red. Poor ride in the woods, and they hydrostat will feel like its slipping after you ride something else. Just my two cents.


----------



## gbtl (Dec 15, 2010)

i do not have an RTV. I have a Kubota BX23 (Loader backhoe, 48"wide). i use it 12 months. mine is a 2005. no issues besides ones i created like got branches shoved underneath broke hydro fan, part 8.00 reaplaced myself. honda is awesome but power wise there is no comparison, my bx23 will go through anything, last years blizzard was nothing.


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Well after today I have changed directions again. I have never been a fan of polaris but I'm glad I went and looked at them today. They pretty much out preform EVERYTHING on the market in EVERY category, wether it be work or play. Found a 2010 800 with 70 some hours on it for a great price from a dealer that I have bought some yamaha stuff from in the past. They will outfit it with the boss vxt and a complete hard cab (can't believe how much these suckers cost) heater and wiper assembly. He is working up a complete price right now. This is the direction I'm leaning right now. chime in please. Casey


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

orange power!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

acctually the ranger I'm looking at is red!!!! haha


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I decided on a Polaris Ranger. Should be ready to pick up sometime next week. Its getting a curtis hard cab that can be removed without tools quickley in the summer. Its getting a boss vxt. A heater with ducted defrost. dual batteries. Hoping it will be a hard worker in the winter and fun in the summer. Post some pics when I pic it up. Casey


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Have a ranger and its just to big I use a ATV but my walks are no wider then 60'' so atv works better for me 
My worker likes the atv over the Ranger 
On ATV you see want you are doing Yes its cold But they do have hauling truck to get warm till the next job


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Well this machine will be on site and won't move. big sidewalks and small parking lot. Hope it works out.


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

Get a Kawasaki mule wayyyyyy better than honda


----------

